

Show HN: Behavioural Experiment – Request for Participation - AndriusSutas

Hello HN, we&#x27;re developing a new behavioural system for authentication.<p>We&#x27;ve released an app for Android that tracks the user&#x27;s behaviour when entering a pre-set PIN. You can find it here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.idenux.invisilockexperiment<p>We will track behavioural features such as typing speed and pressure, along with geolocation. There are more details in the application description.<p>Any participation and feedback on the app and approach in general is greatly appreciated. Thank you for the help!
======
AndriusSutas
URL:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.idenux.inv...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.idenux.invisilockexperiment)

